# 12 DPO and I'm out - gutted :-(



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

12 dpo, had really painful cramps yesterday and bright red blood (but kind of thin at the same time), seemed a bit early for af and pain was worse than any other period pain I have had - wondering if it was worse because this was the first time I ovulated??

Am gutted - was sooo happy after getting the good news we ovulated for the first time (confirmed by blood test), 4 days of happiness and hope and now pains and bleeding! I did not expect it necessarily to have worked but I guess we all get our hopes up especially as the treatment had now worked before and my folicle was a big one!!

Treatment starts again in January I guess


----------



## kat612 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry  
A period really is insult to injury. We all get our hopes up, its so hard to think of anything else. We've just got to keep going and not give up. I let myself have one day of good old crying and then crack on. Its no consolation at all right now, but at least the drug is working. Try and put it to the back of your mind and have a nice relaxing Christmas and get your energy levels back up for January 
Keep smiling and stay positive. 
Sending hugs xxx


----------



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, I have done just that, lots tears, talked it over with DH and now accepting, at least I now know I can ovulate, so there is still hope . Thanks for the support


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, i am waiting to test on 8th jan after succesfully ovulating for the 1st time. on clomid for the 1st time too

And i know ill be upset if i am not pregnant but they say success rate is between 2-4 cycles etc same for what your on too so stay positive, we are the lucky ones there are some women that just cant ovulate at all

We will get there


xxx


----------

